# DSLR lens and accessories in Hyderabad



## pikachu (Jul 30, 2011)

hello guys
wanted to buy a lens for nikon, maybe SIGMA 70-300mm APO DG MACRO or tamron lens
where will i find these in hyderabad
and also looking for infrared filter, color filter set, extension tube, flower lens hood etc etc

THANKS


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2011)

Sigma APO DG 70-300 is difficult to find...

Sorry I cant answer any of your questions..but just asking....whats the use of flower hood...how is it different from normal one???


----------



## pikachu (Jul 30, 2011)

flower hood are mainly used for wide angle lens

can u tell me any lens shop so i can ask them where to get the sigma lens

thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2011)

pikachu said:


> flower hood are mainly used for wide angle lens
> 
> can u tell me any lens shop so i can ask them where to get the sigma lens
> 
> thanks



Online??

I am not from hyd soo cant help..

online u can check in - smartshoppers, jjmehta, ebay.in, photocenter etc


----------



## Sounava (Aug 1, 2011)

@pikachu: Can you can tell us your budget if you want lens suggestions too.


----------

